# polaris two up for mudding?



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

hey guys im kind of curious how a polaris 850 touring or whatever the 2-up is called would do in the mud? thinking like throwing 29.5 outlaws, lift, rad relocate and snorkels... kind of comparing it to the can am XMR but a couple grand less.. lol.. still awaiting the news if my quad is repairable or a write off so im kind of just curious of what i want next.. im very impressed with my friends XMR in the mud, the extra lenght helps him SO much in the mud around here.. just i dont like the price.. polaris is much cheaper here lol


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

I would say it would do just fine


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed should be very capable.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i have a friend that has 1 .. the snorkles have to be ran threw the cargo box or whatever it is on the front rack.. thats the only downside


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

"Way Bad" on HL had a new 6" Catvos'd 850XP touring before he got his infamous 6" outty - His sign now says something to the effect of "finally sold that piece of crap" under the 850xp.......


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^lol. Maybe his was a lemon. But I have heard others who have had a lot of problems w/ them. But others with none so...


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Three out of four I know of down here have been constant problems, one of which I know for sure has been a well maintained bike from day 1 yet in 2-3 years of ownership the dealer has had it more than he has. A couple new ECU's, a wiring harness, etc,etc,etc.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like it might be smart to stay away from them then.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

The four that ride with us never have problems. But they are just regular 850's. Not the touring


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

They're cheap for a reason. I know one guy with a Polaris that's happy with it. The other ten or fifteen I've met regret owning one. My local kawi dealer is Polaris and Honda as well, I had a guy chat me up at the Carwash once to tell me he wished he spent the extra money and bought a brute, because his XP was such a piece.

I haven't driven one but I've checked out the whole Polaris lineup at the dealer and the just feel cheap to me. The switches and everything feel like they belong in dollar store flashlights, not a machine I need to get me 50 miles back to my truck. 

Heck my dealer will not bring in the Brute with power steering because it costs more than the 850 popo.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah i think im gonna just try to get the '12 can am xmr 1000 lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

That's what I would do if it was me.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

My Brother had one less than a month....
It was Junk... Shut down many times, Computer related issues... They eventually took it back... He got something diff.. It was garbage.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ "constant random electrical failures" should be Polaris' motto.......


----------

